# Hognose Mites!



## Katiem0912 (10 h ago)

I got my little hoggie 5 weeks ago, he's currently about 4 months old. The last 2 days hes been bathing a lot so figured he had mites, on checking his water i found black spots and when i handled him i could clearly see mites on my hand. 
Ive bathed him in clean water for 10 minutes and moved him to a tub with paper towels, a hide and a water bowl (he's really not happy with me!) im going to keep an eye on him and change his paper towels out if and when i see any mites.
Is this the correct thing to do? Should i be doing any more/less?

Ive also binned all of his aspen and will replace once his viv is disinfected, although im not sure how to properly disinfect it, any help here would be great too!

I was going to bin all of his hides, is this necessary or should i just submerge them in boiling water to kill any mites/eggs?

Sorry for all the questions, first time hoggie owner here 🙋‍♀️


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

There's quite a few posts in the main Snake section regarding mites. If you type it into the search and then date order you'll get the most recent up to date ones. Do be aware though that not all treatments are suitable for certain species of snake.


----------

